

Show HN: BrokeFounder - Helping Bootstrapped Founders Pay Bills - bmac27
http://www.brokefounder.com

======
bmac27
So the genesis of this comes out of probably the most prominent pain point
I've experienced since my first business failed and something that I think
resonates with a lot of people: how to maximize time spent working on your
start-up while continuing to pay for whatever expenses need to be paid for.

Most full-time jobs require a heavy time commitment that's unavoidable and
makes finding time to spend developing a product and/or service on your "off-
time" monumentally difficult. In my experience, the difficulty of the day job
is largely irrelevant; personally, I've felt more exhausted or unwilling to
get things done after doing nothing all day at a day job than I am when I've
actually had something consequential to do. Having a resource like this to
draw from and connect with other smart founders who know the score and are
willing to pay for expertise is something I would take advantage of in order
to take back control over my time. So as others have done, I've built
something that I myself would use. Why the list model? I felt it was something
that could be tested quick and easily w/ a lean approach.

Right now, I'm curious to see what people think and how the initial concept
resonates. Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated.

~~~
helen842000
It's a great idea if you can strike a balance between the 2 groups needed for
this!

I have a feeling the not-so-broke founders might be few and far between.

------
gotrythis
Please support Canada

~~~
bmac27
done! just need city & country now.

~~~
gotrythis
Thanks. Signed up. Good luck!

